# Sumitomo Encounter HT any good? Price is almost TOO tempting



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Adieu said:


> View attachment 229312


A huge Co, out of Japan, lesser know co, but i think you'll be fine with that brand, I've used Kumho's TA11's And FRD's on my car, can not complain,jmo


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

I've their tires before not this model but they were fine for my dd


----------



## rman954 (May 31, 2016)

I have used them on my Prius for several years. I'm on my 3rd set. Great tire especially for the money.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

rman954 said:


> I have used them on my Prius for several years. I'm on my 3rd set. Great tire especially for the money.


Sumitomos?

Or these specific Encounter HTs?


----------

